# 2Buck



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Just wondering if Mr 2Buck is still alive?:blink:
Not been much coming from him lately,But he has maybe a new lady:yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Last I heard he was hooked on some video game.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Hes been on a little bit, Said hes been into online gaming and a bit over going to work and coming home talking about work, Fair enough too, Im hoping the dude just feels like some space and will pop back in again sometime to let us know how hes doing. Well I hope :notworthy:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> Last I heard he was hooked on some video game.


Hooked on a hooker more like Gaz!!!!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> Hes been on a little bit, Said hes been into online gaming and a bit over going to work and coming home talking about work, Fair enough too, Im hoping the dude just feels like some space and will pop back in again sometime to let us know how hes doing. Well I hope :notworthy:


I miss Mr Buck and Capt,
They r wise old men!!:jester:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

he is into on line games ...I think he peeks at us as a guest


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Remember it's hockey season and his Leafs are 4th best in the Eastern conference.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

maybe he turned into a cocoa puff:jester:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Well.....He best get his ass back here pretty quick before I out post him!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

moore said:


> Well.....He best get his ass back here pretty quick before I out post him!


baaaaa baaaa


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

It sounds like everyone pretty much misses you 2buck. Put down the remote and rejoin the party.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> Well.....He best get his ass back here pretty quick before I out post him!


Bad enough we lost 2bjr
we can drop by Moe take his van out for a Mexican Test Drive:jester:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Bad enough we lost 2bjr
> we can drop by Moe take his van out for a Mexican Test Drive:jester:


I'M NOT A ****IN MEXICAN JOE!!!!!! :jester:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> I'M NOT A ****IN MEXICAN JOE!!!!!! :jester:


what part of a test drive do you not understand


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> what part of a test drive do you not understand


My bad!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> what part of a test drive do you not understand


Test drive you ass down here Joe! I got 3 specks to push out by the end of the month and a 300 boarder ready the 1st of April! I could use the help!:yes:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

thinking of partnering up with the buck


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

58 more post 2Buck! And I'll be the new post whore!!:whistling2:


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

moore said:


> 58 more post 2Buck! And I'll be the new post whore!!:whistling2:


 I think your aspirations are a bit skewed Mr Moore!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

MrWillys said:


> I think your aspirations are a bit skewed Mr Moore!


Probably true. But as someone I know likes to say, A man without a purpose has nothing.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> I think your aspirations are a bit skewed Mr Moore!


I got Drywall.....And Drywall Talk! I know! It's a Sad life!:yes:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

And it's a tie!!!!!!!!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

C'mon moore, one more post. Willie don't know what he's talking about, he's here four months and he got 258 already.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Gotta make it a good one PA, or maybe he'll go AWOL on us.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> C'mon moore, one more post. Willie don't know what he's talking about, he's here four months and he got 258 already.


 Relax man, no need to be snarky!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

mld said:


> Gotta make it a good one PA, or maybe he'll go AWOL on us.


I'd like it to be a video of moore running ceiling angle tapes with the taper P.A. sent him.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

While listening to Floyd's " money".


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

MrWillys said:


> Relax man, no need to be snarky!


I figure your average is about 2 posts per day,,, moores is about 6


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I figure your average is about 2 posts per day,,, moores is about 6


No worries, I was just giving him the business cuz he's such a good sport. I mean we're all just drywallers and not rocket scientists. Isn't that what we do, screw with the guy we work with? 

When I started this guy thought pissing me off would make you work harder. One time he told me he screwed my wife last night. When you're young that kinda pisses you off. I made sure never to be like that as I got older.

I remember throwing my axe at the guy on the 6th floor of a highrise. It ended up in the dumpster on the ground. To be young and dumb!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

JustMe said:


> I'd like it to be a video of moore running ceiling angle tapes with the taper P.A. sent him.


That thing Is a ****ing pain In The ass!!! 

It's not an easy tool to get a hold on...That's for sure!:yes:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

My first zook lessons (for quite a few months)were running ceiling angles in garages while on stilts so my mate, Chuck, wouldn't have to stilt up. Charlie ran everything else and ran behind him. Once I bought a taper there was nothing to it. You'd be amazed how easy it is if you have someone to show you the ropes.
Like Willie said "it's not rocket science".


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buck Is getting a little gray !! Still got the touch tho.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Coq_grSFlNs


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

He's lost weight too


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

What a sly old silver fox, They tend to run away for me.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> They tend to run away for me.


You don't know the 2Buck beaver call. :whistling2:


----------

